# Burke County, NC, Bo needs to find a home or rescu



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

I just got this in the mail:

*2 yr. old neutered male, current on shots and heartworm preventative. (not verified)
Bo is a smart, friendly dog who wants to work like a German Shepherd. 
Owner says he is more of a dominant dog but has met other dogs. He has been socialized with kids 5 and up. He seems to prefer women to men. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Contact Brandy Houk </span>at 704-881-3543 or [email protected]. 

They need to find a home or rescue for him within a few days due to their landlord forcing them to rehome him as he tried to herd the cattle on the farm. Currently he is being kept in a small pen. He needs out of that pen and into a home who wants a dog who wants to work.*


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bo has a posting in the Non-Urgent Thread because he is still with his family and it is our understanding the family has been given a bit of a reprieve by the farm landlord. I will ask the rescue person who is in contact with the family for an update.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=767965&page=1#Post767965


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

Whew... After pulling an Irish wolfhound myself today practically out of the gas chamber, I was so afraid Bo was in for the same fate. Thanks for the update. Feel free to remove this post.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

He may need to be in Urgent - waiting for an update.


----------

